# Who has the most expensive membership fees ?



## golfdub (Jan 6, 2013)

So who has the most expensive membership fees? And do you feel you get your money's worth ?
I only pay Â£50 a year and then my green fee as of when I play. The Â£50 just entitles me to play all the clubs comps but next season I'm looking to find a club at around Â£1000 a year and I'm struggling to find one as most are around Â£1300-Â£1600 which I think is a mental price to pay and can't see how any young family man could afford this. I'm 27 so tend just to fall out of the young members opportunity that most clubs offer.


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 6, 2013)

golfdub said:



			So who has the most expensive membership fees? And do you feel you get your money's worth ?
I only pay Â£50 a year and then my green fee as of when I play. The Â£50 just entitles me to play all the clubs comps but next season I'm looking to find a club at around Â£1000 a year and I'm struggling to find one as most are around Â£1300-Â£1600 which I think is a mental price to pay and can't see how any young family man could afford this. I'm 27 so tend just to fall out of the young members opportunity that most clubs offer.
		
Click to expand...

Always makes me wonder how people down south afford to play. I play at a lovely course for Â£600 a year, down south I dred to think what it would cost.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 6, 2013)

We are currently at Â£1,425 so I'm guessing we'll be right up there. Partly due to location. Still given the amount I play and practice up there I feel I get value for money


----------



## A1ex (Jan 6, 2013)

Â£1400 for Royal Ascot?

Someone ring the Police to report a mugging


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 6, 2013)

A1ex said:



			Â£1400 for Royal Ascot?

Someone ring the Police to report a mugging 

Click to expand...

Lol absolutely pissing myself.

I think PW Wokingham has the highest fees


----------



## richart (Jan 6, 2013)

I would imagine PNWokingham, Ethan and anyone else a member at Bearwood Lakes will be at the more expensive end.

Ours are Â£1295, but considering the quality of the course, and the fact that it hasn't been closed over the winter it is not a bad deal for the area.


----------



## brendy (Jan 6, 2013)

A1ex said:



			Â£1400 for Royal Ascot?

Someone ring the Police to report a mugging 

Click to expand...

Absolutely..Id be gutted paying that much for a club membership, unless it was on The Open Championship Rota.


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 6, 2013)

richart said:



			I would imagine PNWokingham, Ethan and anyone else a member at Bearwood Lakes will be at the more expensive end.

Ours are Â£1295, but considering the quality of the course, and the fact that it hasn't been closed over the winter it is not a bad deal for the area.
		
Click to expand...

How much is it then? Just had a look at the website and they will do day membership for Â£100 that includes a luxury gift, a bag tag and 18 holes of golf. Is it that good there or are they trying to keep visitors away?


----------



## User20205 (Jan 6, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			How much is it then? Just had a look at the website and they will do day membership for Â£100 that includes a luxury gift, a bag tag and 18 holes of golf. Is it that good there or are they trying to keep visitors away?
		
Click to expand...


it's well worth it :thup: it's a cracking course 


Ours are Â£1136 from memory


----------



## alansd (Jan 6, 2013)

Think I might take this one for the moment. Just about to pay membership fees for the next year, Â£1561 plus 100 bar card plus EGU/Surrey Golf union fees. It makes my eyes water at times... Oh plus a Â£2000 joining fee or Â£1000 if under 35

We have a pretty traditional 18 hole downland/parkland course that's about 14 miles from the middle of London. There is a 260 yard practice range, with bunker and chipping green about 500 yards from the clubhouse.Also a pretty substantial chipping/putting green by the first tee. The plus sides are that its a members club, we own the course and the money does go back into course/club improvements.


----------



## richart (Jan 6, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			How much is it then? Just had a look at the website and they will do day membership for Â£100 that includes a luxury gift, a bag tag and 18 holes of golf. Is it that good there or are they trying to keep visitors away?
		
Click to expand...

 If you play with Paul it is only Â£50 and well worth the money.:thup: Had a feeling membership is about Â£3000, and you have to buy a debenture to join. Paul or Ethan will no doubt have full details.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 6, 2013)

A1ex said:



			Â£1400 for Royal Ascot?

Someone ring the Police to report a mugging 

Click to expand...




Oddsocks said:



			Lol absolutely pissing myself.

I think PW Wokingham has the highest fees
		
Click to expand...

Agreed that Bearwood Lakes I'd more expensive and I am contemplating joining once probate gets sorted as you do get everything the fee suggests. However if you compare my place to the private members clubs in the 20 mile radius we are actually quite competitive


----------



## One Planer (Jan 6, 2013)

Definatley not me. I pay Â£320/year all in. 

+ Â£3 per qualifier. 

There were rumours it was going up to Â£350 for this season as a one-off to help improve drainage on the remaining 4 greens that haven't had added drainage. 

They have also proposed additional hazards to be added that will, probably, be voted on at the AGM. 

So, all in all, I feel I get excellent value.


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 6, 2013)

richart said:



			If you play with Paul it is only Â£50 and well worth the money.:thup: Had a feeling membership is about Â£3000, and you have to buy a debenture to join. Paul or Ethan will no doubt have full details.
		
Click to expand...

Next time I am down that way I will have to drop Paul or Ethan a message to see if they would be kind enough to sign me in for a game.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 6, 2013)

richart said:



			If you play with Paul it is only Â£50 and well worth the money.:thup: Had a feeling membership is about Â£3000, and you have to buy a debenture to join. Paul or Ethan will no doubt have full details.
		
Click to expand...

Them numbers sound about right


----------



## Craigyg07 (Jan 6, 2013)

http://www.buckinghamshiregc.com/private_membership

This has to be there with cost...starting from Â£2,370.00, must just be for the rich and famous! Haha
Mind you I bet The Addington Golf club isn't far off that price probably more.... :mmm:


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 6, 2013)

Craigyg07 said:



http://www.buckinghamshiregc.com/private_membership

This has to be there with cost...starting from Â£2,370.00, must just be for the rich and famous! Haha
Mind you I bet The Addington Golf club isn't far off that price. :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

The addington is about Â£2500 if memory is correct .


----------



## user2009 (Jan 6, 2013)

I've been playing 3 courses, winter fees are Â£5, Â£8 and Â£10 a round. All 3 are less than Â£500 a year membership, can't fall off  Not sure whether to commit to one  for consistency or should I still play the field? I must have 15 courses within a 20 min drive around here.


----------



## richart (Jan 6, 2013)

alansd said:



			We have to shell out Â£1561 plus 100 quid bar card plus EGU/Surrey Golf Union fees. Oh plus Â£2000 joining fee or Â£1000 if under 35 
Its a hefty amount but we are a private club about 14miles from the middle of london and we own the course and practice area which is as good as anywhere locally. We are not substantially more than any other comparable clubs and the view from the terrace on a summer evening if pretty special!
		
Click to expand...

We have a Society day (Surrey Chamber of Commerce) at Cuddington in August. Never played the course but you have whetted my appetite.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 6, 2013)

Ours is Â£1600.25 (not including a drinkable, but compulsory, bar tab of Â£110) but does include all county & EGU fees etc. Suppose it s'wot you pay for being the course closest to central London (4.5 miles to Houses of Parliament). (And think it's Â£3120 as a joining fee on top...).

But forgetting the joining fee  works out at about Â£18.50 per round for me.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 6, 2013)

Where you at back woods man, shooters hill or Royal black heath


----------



## duncan mackie (Jan 6, 2013)

Craigyg07 said:



http://www.buckinghamshiregc.com/private_membership

This has to be there with cost...starting from Â£2,370.00, must just be for the rich and famous! Haha
Mind you I bet The Addington Golf club isn't far off that price probably more.... :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

I take it from your comment and signature that this isn't your club?  Not sure why you posted the link then - it's not even slightly expensive on a scale of 'expensive memberships' - but I thought the purpose of this thread was about people's memberships?


----------



## alansd (Jan 6, 2013)

richart said:



			We have a Society day (Surrey Chamber of Commerce) at Cuddington in August. Never played the course but you have whetted my appetite.

Click to expand...

If you get a chance to play Cuddington in the summer jump at it. This last year (my first) the course was superb. In as good condition as pretty much anywhere I have played. One of the other members said his other club is in better shape but considering its The Wisley with about 30 full time green staff that's to be expected!


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 6, 2013)

I think the going rate in the north west is Â£800-Â£1000.... I have compared my club to a few others and this seems about right. There are a few that have deals such as 15 months for the price of 12 and either no or a vastly reduced joining fee....


----------



## chris661 (Jan 6, 2013)

I am just about to join a top 20 course over here for â‚¬505


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm Â£620 this year which includes a Â£50 bar levy so not bad value so taking the green fee at Â£56 a round by a week saturday i'll have had my moneys worth already this year

Top value for one of the worlds oldest clubs and a former Final Qualifier for The Open, it was shut for 3 weeks due to ice but its full course ,no mats and no winter tees half way down the hole, course is in good knick just now as well


----------



## Val (Jan 6, 2013)

Is thread all about who has the biggest tadger?


----------



## the hammer (Jan 6, 2013)

Ours have gone up Â£20 to Â£820.Probably in the top 3 in south yorks. never ever floods, never shuts,full membership,and a greenkeeper who is doing a fantastic job.Good value.


----------



## Scottjd1 (Jan 6, 2013)

I pay Â£1600 and I get 7 day full memberships at the 3 x 18 hole clubs within the group, i can play comps at all and get free range tokens.

Also there is a 9 hole course and a bunch of discounts including 3 free rounds for a guest and I get 3 complimentary rounds at The Addington which is also in the group.



Oddsocks said:



			The addington is about Â£2500 if memory is correct .
		
Click to expand...

Yes Baz, dead right and you get all the above courses in the group but you're home course is The Addington.

I think Â£1600 is a lot but if Im honest i reckon I've had about Â£500 in range Tokens this year :whoo:


----------



## Crow (Jan 6, 2013)

Ours has just crept over the Â£800 barrier this year, maybe not so bad after all looking at some of these prices.


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 6, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Is thread all about who has the biggest tadger?
		
Click to expand...

Not really mate, if you have read the OP someone is looking at joining his first club and can't believe how much they are around him to join. If people want to make it into a willy measuring competition then that is up to them but it is a good thread.


----------



## MetalMickie (Jan 6, 2013)

Having seen some of those figures I feel that I should never complain again about subs(but I expect I will). Here in wettest Leicestershire I am paying just over Â£1000 inc; Â£100 Bar levy.
18 hole course, large practice ground with covered bays for winter & short game area. Not such bad value after all, it seems.


----------



## Val (Jan 6, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			Not really mate, if you have read the OP someone is looking at joining his first club and can't believe how much they are around him to join. If people want to make it into a willy measuring competition then that is up to them but it is a good thread.
		
Click to expand...

Fair point mate, I always find these threads appear to be like that.

Shocks me how much it costs to play golf in the south. Â£560 for me but realistically I'm getting around 10 months golf and maybe of that 6 months at best where the course is top notch.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 6, 2013)

Imurg and myself are 5 day members at Â£46 per month Â£552 in annual terms, great value as far as im concerned

The only potential problem is HS2 is due to roll through at some point in time, unless the Greens win at the next election


----------



## brendy (Jan 6, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Is thread all about who has the biggest tadger?
		
Click to expand...

Biggest mug more like, if you are willing to pay it, they are going to charge it.


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 6, 2013)

MetalMickie said:



			Having seen some of those figures I feel that I should never complain again about subs(but I expect I will). Here in wettest Leicestershire I am paying just over Â£1000 inc; Â£100 Bar levy.
18 hole course, large practice ground with covered bays for winter & short game area. Not such bad value after all, it seems.
		
Click to expand...

Where do you play at Mickie? That is a lot for the East Midlands.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 6, 2013)

Are we really doing this again.

Up North = cheap
Down South = expensive

We have higher mortgages and pay more for a pint as well - it goes with the territory


----------



## Scottjd1 (Jan 6, 2013)

brendy said:



			Biggest mug more like, if you are willing to pay it, they are going to charge it.
		
Click to expand...

So if all the Clubs in my area are between Â£1000 and Â£1800 I just refuse to play golf and wait it out until they drop the prices.... good one!


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 6, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Are we really doing this again.

Up North = cheap
Down South = expensive

We have higher mortgages and pay more for a pint as well - it goes with the territory
		
Click to expand...

Why should it go with the territory? seems to be a a bit of a snooty reply.


----------



## Essex_Stu (Jan 6, 2013)

Â£890 for the year and no intermediate membership(Im 27). Around the average for this area as there is no 'Stand out' local course.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 6, 2013)

stevek1969 said:



			Why should it go with the territory? seems to be a a bit of a snooty reply.
		
Click to expand...

Not snooty at all. It's well known that golf, beer, mortgages etc etc are more expensive down here than they are in most places in the UK&I. Like it or not, it does go with the territory. I didn't say it should, but it does


----------



## stevie_r (Jan 6, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Is thread all about who has the biggest tadger?
		
Click to expand...

not really because the thread title would probably have read along the lines of 'who has the biggest tadger'


----------



## daymond (Jan 6, 2013)

Â£753 + 15egu + 50 bar levy. Good value for a 120 year old course in great condition, always dry and only closes for snow.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 6, 2013)

Not snooty at all, its how it is in surrey, unless you want to drive 35 miles to my track 

My nearest course is Harewood downs in Amersham,Buckinghamshire. nice course, annual fee is Â£1325 plus the joining fee of 3300.
Im out, 
so I choose to drive 16 miles to Aylesbury park annual fee Â£552, not as nice a course, but it does me and Imurg


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 6, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Not snooty at all. It's well known that golf, beer, mortgages etc etc are more expensive down here than they are in most places in the UK&I. Like it or not, it does go with the territory. I didn't say it should, but it does
		
Click to expand...

Steve this is not a snooty reply just an honest factual one. Facts is facts, down south it is more expensive. But I am not sure why they go on about the price of beer? Surely they should be more worried about the price of the Lemonade they all add to it.....:ears:


----------



## bozza (Jan 6, 2013)

I bet mine is the cheapest!

Completly free! 

Only because i won a years free membership at our presentation night but normally it's Â£450 a year.


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 6, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			Steve this is not a snooty reply just an honest factual one. Facts is facts, down south it is more expensive. But I am not sure why they go on about the price of beer? Surely they should be more worried about the price of the Lemonade they all add to it.....:ears:
		
Click to expand...

I pity them to be honest over Â£1400 to play Ascot thats shocking i could be a member of 3 clubs for that cash up here and good ones to.

Hawkeye should that not be house prices are the mortgage rates are the same no matter where you stay.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jan 6, 2013)

Im set on joining West Midlands golf club in march for Â£740 only restriction is I can't tee off till 12 on weekends which me and my mate have never done anyway. I've played it a few times and love the 18th island green as its just like TPC Sawgrass.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jan 6, 2013)

Oh I forgot to add membership also includes unlimited play on there sister course Widney Manor which isn't as good but for free who cares.


----------



## user2009 (Jan 6, 2013)

bozza said:



			I bet mine is the cheapest!

Completly free! 

Only because i won a years free membership at our presentation night but normally it's Â£450 a year.
		
Click to expand...

How is Stressholme these days? I last played there 20 yrs ago, lost all my balls on the first half, snapped my club around a tree in anger and never picked a club again up until 6 months ago :rofl:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 6, 2013)

stevek1969 said:



			I pity them to be honest over Â£1400 to play Ascot thats shocking i could be a member of 3 clubs for that cash up here and good ones to.

Hawkeye should that not be house prices are the mortgage rates are the same no matter where you stay.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but 5% mortgage on Â£250000 is different compared to 5% mortgage on Â£125000  by about Â£5000 per year or Â£416 per month

Thats just how it is


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 6, 2013)

stevek1969 said:



			I pity them to be honest over Â£1400 to play Ascot thats shocking i could be a member of 3 clubs for that cash up here and good ones to.

Hawkeye should that not be house prices are the mortgage rates are the same no matter where you stay.
		
Click to expand...

I lived up there for 5 years mate and had a north east fife for Â£550 plus i also paid I think it was Â£500 to be a member at Drumoig. So Â£1050 a year to have full 7 day access to 5 full length courses including the old course, a short begginers course and a par 3 course. But that is Scotland for you I also owned a nice 3 bed house that only cost me Â£60K.


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 6, 2013)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Yeah but 5% mortgage on Â£250000 is different compared to 5% mortgage on Â£125000  by about Â£5000 per year or Â£416 per month

Thats just how it is
		
Click to expand...

I think the point he was making was 5% on a Â£250000 house is the same no matter where you live.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 6, 2013)

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?48799-Best-amp-Worst-membership-deals&highlight=fees


Search function is easy to use oh, and only Â£270 for a championship track.



:cheers:


----------



## bozza (Jan 6, 2013)

user2009 said:



			How is Stressholme these days? I last played there 20 yrs ago, lost all my balls on the first half, snapped my club around a tree in anger and never picked a club again up until 6 months ago :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

It's probably one of the better courses in the area, greens are really good even this time of year.


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 6, 2013)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Yeah but 5% mortgage on Â£250000 is different compared to 5% mortgage on Â£125000  by about Â£5000 per year or Â£416 per month

Thats just how it is
		
Click to expand...

Phil i never said my house was Â£125k or are you taking as a national average ?



MadAdey said:



			I lived up there for 5 years mate and had a north east fife for Â£550 plus i also paid I think it was Â£500 to be a member at Drumoig. So Â£1050 a year to have full 7 day access to 5 full length courses including the old course, a short begginers course and a par 3 course. But that is Scotland for you I also owned a nice 3 bed house that only cost me Â£60K.
		
Click to expand...

Yes we are lucky Mad but its a game that you are brought up playing up here as you well no,i feel sorry for the guys down there the cash they stump up to play this game


----------



## user2009 (Jan 6, 2013)

bozza said:



			It's probably one of the better courses in the area, greens are really good even this time of year.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, been playing Woodham, Oakleaf and Hallgarth, I think Stressholme could be next on the agenda.


----------



## brendy (Jan 6, 2013)

Scottjd1 said:



			So if all the Clubs in my area are between Â£1000 and Â£1800 I just refuse to play golf and wait it out until they drop the prices.... good one!
		
Click to expand...

In a nutshell yes, you need to weigh up how much you really want to play a local course or add in the cost of travel to a cheaper further away course as Phil and Imurg have done. Nobody forces anyone to join the nearest clubs.


----------



## A1ex (Jan 6, 2013)

Bearwood Lakes is Â£3105 with a Â£1800 joining fee.


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 6, 2013)

It is just crazy to see that some people are paying in excess of Â£1000 down south for what are probably considered run of the mill golf courses. If it was a bit closer then I could Join Woodhall Spa for Â£900, I just can't be bothered with the  50 minute drive when I want to play.


----------



## Scottjd1 (Jan 6, 2013)

brendy said:



			In a nutshell yes, you need to weigh up how much you really want to play a local course or add in the cost of travel to a cheaper further away course as Phil and Imurg have done. Nobody forces anyone to join the nearest clubs.
		
Click to expand...

Easier said than done my friend - cant go into central London and if I go south the further you get into Surrey and Kent its gets more expensive, im sure Oddsocks would concur.

its not being mugs, its just how it is.....


----------



## Gazp (Jan 6, 2013)

Â£790 for 7 day membership at mine but I play 3 times a week so works out at about a fiver a round so can,t complain


----------



## Siren (Jan 6, 2013)

Not 100% sure if im honest what the fees are for myself but 670 for me and my son (11) as full members this year and includes lockers for us both.


----------



## duncan mackie (Jan 6, 2013)

brendy said:



			In a nutshell yes, you need to weigh up how much you really want to play a local course or add in the cost of travel to a cheaper further away course as Phil and Imurg have done. Nobody forces anyone to join the nearest clubs.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think you have a clear picture of the 'South East' - you might as well suggest that people move house to find cheaper (and better) golf!

Suggesting that we spend more time in the car than on the course each time you play isn't particularily constructive, and fuel costs aren't at an all time low right now either!  I would have to drive 70 miles (to Suffolk) to get any sort of 'saving' which would be 90mins and 50 miles - call it 3hrs and Â£15 in fuel, every time I was to visit; but it's only about Â£300 a year cheaper so I would loose a life, a wife, etc etc etc  This assumes you don't want to tee off before midday or get home before 2200h - rush hours are long and stressful here too!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 6, 2013)

user2009 said:



			How is Stressholme these days? I last played there 20 yrs ago, lost all my balls on the first half, snapped my club around a tree in anger and never picked a club again up until 6 months ago :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Now that's expensive golf.


----------



## rickg (Jan 6, 2013)

ours are Â£1300 for 7 day......pretty much the going rate around here.......Brocket Hall is closer for me  (about a mile away), but my lottery numbers didn't come up this weekend!!


----------



## brendy (Jan 6, 2013)

duncan mackie said:



			I don't think you have a clear picture of the 'South East' - you might as well suggest that people move house to find cheaper (and better) golf!

Suggesting that we spend more time in the car than on the course each time you play isn't particularily constructive, and fuel costs aren't at an all time low right now either!  I would have to drive 70 miles (to Suffolk) to get any sort of 'saving' which would be 90mins and 50 miles - call it 3hrs and Â£15 in fuel, every time I was to visit; but it's only about Â£300 a year cheaper so I would loose a life, a wife, etc etc etc  This assumes you don't want to tee off before midday or get home before 2200h - rush hours are long and stressful here too!
		
Click to expand...

I did say you need to weigh up whether the distance and fuel costs would be worthwhile. 

Golf is a luxury though, can these clubs (or us as members) really justify these costs in todays climate?


----------



## golfdub (Jan 6, 2013)

brendy said:



			I did say you need to weigh up whether the distance and fuel costs would be worthwhile. 

Golf is a luxury though, can these clubs (or us as members) really justify these costs in todays climate?
		
Click to expand...


I can't see how they can as the average joe can only play on a weekend due to work and family commitments so asking for Â£1400+ is out of the question for most people.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 6, 2013)

brendy said:



			I did say you need to weigh up whether the distance and fuel costs would be worthwhile. 

Golf is a luxury though, can these clubs (or us as members) really justify these costs in todays climate?
		
Click to expand...

They can justify it by saying that if you don't want to pay it then you can go pay 3k and join Bearwood instead.....
Taking RA as an example - it's not the best course in the World - it's ok but not the best.
Paying 1400 a year for that is just plain wrong but when you look where it is and what's around it and the price they're charging, you can see why people like Homer and Hawkeye are prepared to pay that amount - if they don't it's 6 hour rounds at the Muni....


----------



## MetalMickie (Jan 6, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			Where do you play at Mickie? That is a lot for the East Midlands.
		
Click to expand...

Kirby Muxloe. Don't know about East Midlands as a whole but I can assure you that our fees are pretty much in line with other members' clubs in & around Leicester.


----------



## SyR (Jan 6, 2013)

brendy said:



			Biggest mug more like, if you are willing to pay it, they are going to charge it.
		
Click to expand...

If we don't pay it, then the courses will be lost to a housing estate etc. Land is at a premium down here.

I've just moved to Woking and I'm spoilt for choice with the number of courses in my area. Most are however well above the amount I'm willing to spend on membership. I will either keep my membership at Brokenhurst next year or switch to somewhere in North Hampshire.


----------



## richart (Jan 6, 2013)

I earn the money, and I spend it how I like. I don't want to pay less and join an inferior Club. The money I spend on my membership is worth every penny and more to me. The membership fees we pay means the Club just breaks even each year, so I don't think members refusing to pay, and waiting for fees to go down is going to work.

Amazes me why people get hung up about what other people pay for their golf. I also don't worry what other people earn, or pay for their houses or cars. I treat people how I find them, not how they spend their money.:rant:


----------



## A1ex (Jan 6, 2013)

richart said:



			I earn the money, and I spend it how I like. I don't want to pay less and join an inferior Club. The money I spend on my membership is worth every penny and more to me. The membership fees we pay means the Club just breaks even each year, so I don't think members refusing to pay, and waiting for fees to go down is going to work.

Amazes me why people get hung up about what other people pay for their golf. I also don't worry what other people earn, or pay for their houses or cars. I treat people how I find them, not how they spend their money.:rant:
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## brendy (Jan 6, 2013)

I dont know about anyone else, Im not hung up about it, amazed, but not hung up.
Its your money.



richart said:



			I earn the money, and I spend it how I like. I don't want to pay less and join an inferior Club. The money I spend on my membership is worth every penny and more to me. The membership fees we pay means the Club just breaks even each year, so I don't think members refusing to pay, and waiting for fees to go down is going to work.

Amazes me why people get hung up about what other people pay for their golf. I also don't worry what other people earn, or pay for their houses or cars. I treat people how I find them, not how they spend their money.:rant:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## spawn_ukuk (Jan 6, 2013)

Defo aint me
Â£30 a month x 12
and thats it
but you get what you pay for at my course


----------



## Scottjd1 (Jan 6, 2013)

brendy said:



			I dont know about anyone else, Im not hung up about it, amazed, but not hung up.
Its your money.
		
Click to expand...

Why use the word mugs then?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 6, 2013)

A1ex said:



			Â£1400 for Royal Ascot?

Someone ring the Police to report a mugging 

Click to expand...




Oddsocks said:



			Lol absolutely pissing myself.

I think PW Wokingham has the highest fees
		
Click to expand...




Imurg said:



			They can justify it by saying that if you don't want to pay it then you can go pay 3k and join Bearwood instead.....
Taking RA as an example - it's not the best course in the World - it's ok but not the best.
Paying 1400 a year for that is just plain wrong but when you look where it is and what's around it and the price they're charging, you can see why people like Homer and Hawkeye are prepared to pay that amount - if they don't it's 6 hour rounds at the Muni....
		
Click to expand...

Log on and look at Sand Martins, Mill Ride, Windlesham etc and you will see we aren't that bad. Add in we don't have booked tee times except for comps (and I'm usually in it) and with no joining fees either, along with the option to pay over the year it isn't so bad. Yes the course isn't the best but it does ofer a good enough test for most golfers, including members and visitors alike. 

We aren't held to ransom but the market prices in the vicinity are about the same and I'm not prepared to spend more than 15-20 minutes. I can leave my clubs in the locker and get up after work on the train from work so it's a win win for me


----------



## Mungoscorner (Jan 6, 2013)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Im set on joining West Midlands golf club in march for Â£740 only restriction is I can't tee off till 12 on weekends which me and my mate have never done anyway. I've played it a few times and love the 18th island green as its just like TPC Sawgrass.
		
Click to expand...

Davey have you ever played Maxstoke ?
A far better course than WM imo,some of the best greens in the county,and not much more money to join.I know quite a few lads who are members there,and nobody has a bad word to say about the place.
http://www.maxstokeparkgc.co.uk/pages.php/index.html


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Jan 6, 2013)

user2009 said:



			I've been playing 3 courses, winter fees are Â£5, Â£8 and Â£10 a round. All 3 are less than Â£500 a year membership, can't fall off  Not sure whether to commit to one  for consistency or should I still play the field? I must have 15 courses within a 20 min drive around here.
		
Click to expand...

Whats your 3 courses user2009?

Kev


----------



## user2009 (Jan 6, 2013)

Garesfield ACE said:



			Whats your 3 courses user2009?

Kev
		
Click to expand...

Hallgarth, Oakleaf and Woodham, I live 1/4 mile from Woodham, very convenient


----------



## User20205 (Jan 6, 2013)

brendy said:



			I dont know about anyone else, Im not hung up about it, amazed, but not hung up.
Its your money.
		
Click to expand...

It's been said but I'm not sure you have a grasp of the cost of membership in the south east. From Dorset east it is Â£1000-Â£1500 a year min to join a decent course. 

You track looks like a decent course, put that in a 70 mile radius of London & it would be in that bracket. I could join a muni for Â£700-Â£800 equivalent membership, thats what I used to do. But I'd rather pay a bit more for quality. 

The costs reflect the cost of land/living. Stuff is just cheaper in the provinces





			s thread all about who has the biggest tadger?
		
Click to expand...

thats a different thread on a different forum  but mine is massive for the record :rofl:


----------



## duncan mackie (Jan 6, 2013)

brendy said:



			I did say you need to weigh up whether the distance and fuel costs would be worthwhile. 

Golf is a luxury though, can these clubs (or us as members) really justify these costs in todays climate?
		
Click to expand...

considering the number of people who (1) smoke or (2) have a full Sky package, I guess the issue becomes even more basic than that...

I would also highlight a huge number of activities, sports, pastimes (whatever you want to call them) that have expenditure above Â£120 a month alone, let alone when combined.

However we are getting off the topic a little.


----------



## brendy (Jan 6, 2013)

I fully understand, I havent been rooted to NI.
There are alternatives, everyone has different circumstances, join a further afield cheap club to gain a handicap and play more opens etc. Move house (tongue in cheek, but if you want cheaper living to the same standard as your existing, move though current climate would make that very difficult). Play nomad golf etc.  If you can justify the cost and are not losing out on other parts of your finances to make room for golf then there is no problem. If you choose to live closer to london, you cant have your cake and eat it unfortunately.


----------



## brendy (Jan 6, 2013)

Exactly, I was racing my car round tracks before I came back to golf, it was actually my missus' idea that I should give up the racing and return to golf thinking it would be massively cheaper... It isnt! haha.



duncan mackie said:



			considering the number of people who (1) smoke or (2) have a full Sky package, I guess the issue becomes even more basic than that...

I would also highlight a huge number of activities, sports, pastimes (whatever you want to call them) that have expenditure above Â£120 a month alone, let alone when combined.

However we are getting off the topic a little.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## User20205 (Jan 6, 2013)

brendy said:



			If you choose to live closer to london, you cant have your cake and eat it unfortunately.
		
Click to expand...


I'm not sure you really choose where you live generally. I could move to Arbroath and open a Smokery for cheaper golf but it would be a hard sell to the missus, and the weather would depress me 


I did sell my eldest child on ebay for last years subs, renewal is in May, No 2 should be worried


----------



## brendy (Jan 6, 2013)

therod said:



			I'm not sure you really choose where you live generally. I could move to Arbroath and open a Smokery for cheaper golf but it would be a hard sell to the missus, and the weather would depress me 


I did sell my eldest child on ebay for last years subs, renewal is in May, No 2 should be worried

Click to expand...

LOL haha.


----------



## fundy (Jan 7, 2013)

As far as Im aware Brocket Hall is about Â£3700 for 7 day this years subs, as hefty as any im aware of thats for sure


----------



## Fader (Jan 7, 2013)

My membership fees for the last year were Â£727 but from the 1st Feb I'll be a member of a different course. My membership at the new place comes in at Â£1050. 

Just over Â£300 a year more but IMO where I'm moving to will be far better vfm, as I will have more opportunity to play after work in summer, playing a superior course with much better facilities and add in that I get access to all the golf network courses I'll be spending less on away day green fees. So for more in the way of membership fees I'll actually be getting far more for my money.


----------



## Mungoscorner (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## user2009 (Jan 7, 2013)

Mungoscorner said:



View attachment 4098

Click to expand...

He looks like a shandy drinker


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 7, 2013)

Wow, just wow.... I fully understand the economic reasons for the prices in the south, and I would probably pay the fees myself if I had to, but in all honesty, how do we expect the game of golf to grow if the majority of the population are asked to stump up money like this just to play an average/decent course!!!

By the way, my fees are Â£795. I think it's a bit much, but the club just breaks even as it is.


----------



## Whee (Jan 7, 2013)

I'll be going down the course tonight to negotiate a payment plan on my Â£2,500 (closer to Â£2,650 with exchange rates) membership fees for next year.

Half tonight and half in July would be ideal.

Shame that doesn't include the monthly medals or practise facilities.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 7, 2013)

Hawkeye should that not be house prices are the mortgage rates are the same no matter where you stay.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah sorry, I meant mortgages are higher (as a result of higher house prices).


----------



## Ethan (Jan 7, 2013)

richart said:



			If you play with Paul it is only Â£50 and well worth the money.:thup: Had a feeling membership is about Â£3000, and you have to buy a debenture to join. Paul or Ethan will no doubt have full details.
		
Click to expand...

It would be unseemly for me to quote exact figures, but you aren't far wrong.


----------



## Fish (Jan 7, 2013)

Full Member Â£950
Full Member (31-37) Â£750
Full Member (25-30) Â£550
5 Day Member Â£725
Intermediate (18-24) Â£300
Country Member Â£265
Special Category Membership (Restricted) Â£300
Junior >14 Â£180
Junior <14 Â£130
Junior Par 3 Â£25

ENTRANCE FEES
Adult Member Â£400

Bar Levy Â£100.00


----------



## CMAC (Jan 7, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			By the way, *my fees are Â£795. I think it's a bit much*, but the club just breaks even as it is.
		
Click to expand...

Â£2.17 per day if you played every day.........and you can as you're a full member, plus they will have a staffed clubhouse for you to get changed in with electricity, heat and hot water, people employed on the course to ensure your Â£2.17 game that day is played on mown grass and neat fairways and bunkers........you get the idea

not having a pop at you Bluewolf, just putting it into some sort of perspective for anyone paying around the Â£800-Â£1000 PA


----------



## CMAC (Jan 7, 2013)

Ethan said:



			It would be unseemly for me to quote exact figures, but you aren't far wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Bearwood lakes full fees have already been posted


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 7, 2013)

DarthVega said:



			Â£2.17 per day if you played every day.........and you can as you're a full member, plus they will have a staffed clubhouse for you to get changed in with electricity, heat and hot water, people employed on the course to ensure your Â£2.17 game that day is played on mown grass and neat fairways and bunkers........you get the idea

not having a pop at you Bluewolf, just putting it into some sort of perspective for anyone paying around the Â£800-Â£1000 PA
		
Click to expand...

I'm not complaining about the cost when compared to others, i'm just stating that I think its a bit much for the facilities on offer. the practice range is only  suitable for 1-2 people at a time. The chipping area is barely touched from one week to the next. The drainage on the front 6 needs work (none planned). The course has good points also, no societies at weekends, a full comp calender, turn up and play (no booking necessary). I'll be staying this year, if only because my playing partners don't want to move this year.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 7, 2013)

DarthVega said:



			Â£2.17 per day if you played every day.........and you can as you're a full member, plus they will have a staffed clubhouse for you to get changed in with electricity, heat and hot water, people employed on the course to ensure your Â£2.17 game that day is played on mown grass and neat fairways and bunkers........you get the idea

not having a pop at you Bluewolf, just putting it into some sort of perspective for anyone paying around the Â£800-Â£1000 PA
		
Click to expand...

I've posted a response mate, but you're going to have to wait till a mod approves it.. Don't get excited though, it wasn't that interesting....


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 7, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			We are currently at Â£1,425 so I'm guessing we'll be right up there. Partly due to location. Still given the amount I play and practice up there I feel I get value for money
		
Click to expand...

Just down the road - and we are Â£1414 (ladies are Â£1421).  A lot of money for us and it takes a bit of justifying to the wife.  Funny how folk up north often seem blind to the cost of living in the SE of England - all they see is house prices and think that we must all me Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£s when we are not


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 7, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Funny how folk up north
		
Click to expand...

I think you missed the word "some" out of that mate!    :thup:


----------



## Ethan (Jan 7, 2013)

DarthVega said:



			Bearwood lakes full fees have already been posted 

Click to expand...

I hadn't read the entire thread, but found the post you refer to. 

A joining fee figure is quoted, but as others have pointed out, BL operates a debenture scheme rather than a joining fee per se.


----------



## stevie_r (Jan 7, 2013)

Ethan said:



			It would be unseemly for me to quote exact figures, but you aren't far wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Why would it be unseemly?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 7, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			I think you missed the word "some" out of that mate!    :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You are quite correct as I did mean to post 'some folk'

For my Â£1414 (not inc. Â£100 bar chit) I get 7-day 'turn up and play' membership of a very friendly members club, with an excellent well-draining course; superb practice facilities (so I'm told) - all less than 5mins drive - and a good selection of reciprocals with other clubs in place.

Still bleedin' expensive but no point in me complaining - I don't have to be a member.  I choose being a member of a golf club over such as fancy cars, holidays, plasma screen TVs, clothes and golf gear.  I live in a very expensive part of the country - but quality of life is good; schools etc excellent.  Just a matter of choice - and in such things we can all make our own choices.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 7, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			Why would it be unseemly?
		
Click to expand...

Because, if as some suggest, this thread is about how big one's ahem, you know what, is, then it is unseemly to be so specific as to be boastful but one can't be so coy as to deny it is rather big.


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Jan 7, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			Why would it be unseemly?
		
Click to expand...

Talking about money is vulgar, IMHO. It can be wrongly interpreted as a tadger waving competition.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 7, 2013)

Seems i am quite lucky, currently not a member anywhere, but have a good number of courses i would join as and when i have the time to justify the expense:

Newbury and Crookham (my #1 choice) Â£1035 + Â£55 irrigation fee
Donnington Grove Â£1095
Donnington Valley Â£995 (although they are offering a 6 month "special" at Â£373
West Berkshire Â£870 (although i sneak in under 35 at Â£610)
Sandford Springs Â£1385 + Â£600 joining fee!! and not the best course on my list by a long way!

So all in all, for thames valley M4 corridor golf, Newbury is pretty well priced i think when you compare to going more east...


----------



## stevie_r (Jan 7, 2013)

StrangelyBrown said:



			Talking about money is vulgar, IMHO. It can be wrongly interpreted as a tadger waving competition.
		
Click to expand...

the whole thread is about subs for god sakes! It would have been a very short thread if the OPs opening post had stated 'I'd be interested to know who has the most expensive subs - but it would be unseemly to ask - so i wont.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 7, 2013)

Ethan said:



			Because, if as some suggest, this thread is about how big one's ahem, you know what, is, then it is unseemly to be so specific as to be boastful but one can't be so coy as to deny it is rather big.
		
Click to expand...

Fret ye not Ethan on this - being specific about what you can afford is not the same as being boastful about it.  As someone once might have sai

â€˜And you shall not boast about your wife. And you shall not boast about your house, your field, or your male servant, or your female servant, your ox, or your donkey, or anything that is yours - especially your golf club subsâ€™


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Jan 7, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			the whole thread is about subs for god sakes
		
Click to expand...

I'm aware of that Stevie.


----------



## Slab (Jan 7, 2013)

Mine's Â£300 for 12 games within the year...want to play more games in one year? Another Â£300 for another 12 games etc etc


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 7, 2013)

brendy said:



			In a nutshell yes, you need to weigh up how much you really want to play a local course or add in the cost of travel to a cheaper further away course as Phil and Imurg have done. Nobody forces anyone to join the nearest clubs.
		
Click to expand...

Have you ever tried getting anywhere around my neck of the woods quickly, especially after work? 

West Hill is 7.1 miles from me, try getting there in rush hour it can take half an hour or more and coming back even longer
My old course, a Muni in Woking, is just under 11 miles and regularly took me 40 minutes to get there after work.

I could of course jump on the M4 and head up to the Newbury area but I want to play golf, not sit on the Motorway,  I do that for work and I don't want it to take me 30\40 minutes to get to my club

You are of course right, I could go further afield and pay less and in fact I do, I go to RA and pay less than I would if I went to Windlesham (2.2 miles but can take 15 minutes at the wrong time of day) or Camberley Heath (4.2 miles but again in rush hour if the A30 is playing up can take 15 to 20 minutes). With RA I get a decent golf course, not the best but not the worst and improving with age and it never takes me more than 10 minutes to get there, I can turn up and play when I want and there are a good group of guys I play with all the time.

The problem with these threads is those of you who live in less expensive areas see Â£1500 as expensive, to those of us that live here it's normal, we don't think twice about it. It's all very well saying you'd never pay Â£1500 to play golf but if you lived here, you most likely would, you'd have no choice unless you wanted a long journey to get there.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 7, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Have you ever tried getting anywhere around my neck of the woods quickly, especially after work? 

West Hill is 7.1 miles from me, try getting there in rush hour it can take half an hour or more and coming back even longer
My old course, a Muni in Woking, is just under 11 miles and regularly took me 40 minutes to get there after work.

I could of course jump on the M4 and head up to the Newbury area but I want to play golf, not sit on the Motorway,  I do that for work and I don't want it to take me 30\40 minutes to get to my club

You are of course right, I could go further afield and pay less and in fact I do, I go to RA and pay less than I would if I went to Windlesham (2.2 miles but can take 15 minutes at the wrong time of day) or Camberley Heath (4.2 miles but again in rush hour if the A30 is playing up can take 15 to 20 minutes). With RA I get a decent golf course, not the best but not the worst and improving with age and it never takes me more than 10 minutes to get there, I can turn up and play when I want and there are a good group of guys I play with all the time.

The problem with these threads is those of you who live in less expensive areas see Â£1500 as expensive, to those of us that live here it's normal, we don't think twice about it. It's all very well saying you'd never pay Â£1500 to play golf but if you lived here, you most likely would, you'd have no choice unless you wanted a long journey to get there.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately this is so competely how it is around here in respect of subs and getting around - I'd rather it wasn't.  I do however think twice about it - once a year when my Mrs asks about my renewal notice (which I try and hide).


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 7, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Unfortunately this is so competely how it is around here in respect of subs and getting around - I'd rather it wasn't.  I do however think twice about it - once a year when my Mrs asks about my renewal notice (which I try and hide).
		
Click to expand...

Maybe "Don't think twice about it" was the wrong term. Probably should have said it doesn't surprise us like it does many other folk. I'm lucky in that Mrs H knows what to expect at renewal time, If I said I was moving to Bearwood Lakes she would probably be a little less accepting of it. Mind you, I don't think there would ever be a time when I considered Â£3K a year an acceptable amount to spend on golf membership.


----------



## CMAC (Jan 7, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



*For my Â£1414 (not inc. Â£100 bar chit) I get 7-day 'turn up and play' membership*

Click to expand...

Holy mother of gawd how much is annual membership then?














:smirk:


----------



## Wabinez (Jan 7, 2013)

Â£820 a year + annual subs to EGU etc. The course is 100% worth it...one of the only courses around that has not got wet in any way shape or form, and continued to be open throughout the winter with no boggyness. I don't begrudge paying it, however, the fees are too expensive for where the course is located.  The local town isn't exactly a wealthy town and so struggles to attract members due to the fees.  I believe we only currently have around 450 members...so it is always a yearly struggle to balance the books!  Coupled with the fact we don't own the land, it is rented from Crown Estates at (normally) Â£95,000 a year...


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 7, 2013)

Ethan said:



			Because, if as some suggest, this thread is about how big one's ahem, you know what, is, then it is unseemly to be so specific as to be boastful but one can't be so coy as to deny it is rather big.
		
Click to expand...

I would not think you to be boastful Ethan. At the end of the day you are a doctor, so you worked hard at school then followed it up with about 7 years at med school. If you can afford to be a member at an exclusive golf club then you have worked hard for it. :thup:


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 7, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			Where you at back woods man, shooters hill or Royal black heath
		
Click to expand...

Oddsocks - am at Dulwich & Sydenham Hill. Don't think our subs would get you into the car park at Royal Blackheath.

One thing to lob into the general discussion is that our fees went up by 25% 3 years back - because our lease is up for renewal and we're faced with an annual rent increase of Â£170,000 for the course - ie an extra Â£3,269 per week. Round here thats the ludicrous price of land so not surprising that sub are high.  Oh, and we're expected to rebuild the club house which will cost about 3 million. We pay cos we have to if we want the club to survive.


----------



## Wafty (Jan 7, 2013)

It'll Only be Â£400 a year for me once I join in a couple weeks but I can still get away with a Youth Membership as i'm only 20  Fairly decent course but almost completely out of action the entire winter pretty much which sucks.


----------



## stevie_r (Jan 8, 2013)

Wafty said:



			It'll Only be Â£400 a year for me once I join in a couple weeks but I can still get away with a Youth Membership as i'm only 20  Fairly decent course but almost completely out of action the entire winter pretty much which sucks.
		
Click to expand...

Which club are you joining, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## user2009 (Jan 14, 2013)

One of the courses where I play is doing a special offer 12 months membership, 7 day unlimited, stay all day if you want to for a staggering* Â£200*  I think I'll have me some of that 

Oh and a free 30  min lesson with every membership :thup:


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 14, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			Next time I am down that way I will have to drop Paul or Ethan a message to see if they would be kind enough to sign me in for a game.
		
Click to expand...

You're more than welcome any time Adey.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 14, 2013)

Wafty said:



			It'll Only be Â£400 a year for me once I join in a couple weeks but I can still get away with a Youth Membership as i'm only 20  Fairly decent course but almost completely out of action the entire winter pretty much which sucks.
		
Click to expand...

If its Renfrew you've joined it'll cost you Â£50 a round as you'll be lucky to get 8 games in over the season with the state of that place after the rain. Clyde regularly floods it.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 14, 2013)

I missed a great opportunity a couple of weeks back. I went in to pay my subs, Â£585, and Mrs Hobbit asked me if that was for 6 months. I foolishly said no, its for a year...


----------

